
Life is a RPG video game - grwthckrmstr
https://www.preetamnath.com/blog/life-is-a-video-game-a-mental-model
======
core-questions
Hard disagree.

First, the article is a bit puerile - the big finish is that you should have
goals and recognize opportunity cost. That's not bad advice, but neither is it
a particularly difficult realization that requires a mental model of a game to
arrive at.

Second, consider this: RPGs have a story, an overarching plot you are directed
into by your interactions with the characters around you. Our lives do not
have such a story, other than what we tell ourselves and are told about
ourselves by others. While we have relationships, and even "drama", there's no
conclusion, no inevitability, no plot.

The tendency to think of life as a game is ultimately solipsistic: it stems
from our desire to simplify that which is around us because the true
complexity of things is too much to bear.

------
justSayin000001
The article doesn’t talk about the reverse and more logical conclusion. RPG
video games imitate life. If life were really a video game then death doesn’t
matter since you can always press the reset button. You can also start over
from a saved location.

